# Bodybuilding Christian Swingers From Florida Start Spouse-Swapping Website



## Phoe2006 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love thy neighbor as yourself. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. Do not covet thy neighbor's ass. These are the ethical foundations of any good swinger's lifestyle.

If you like Jesus, pumping iron and pumping/getting pumped by acquaintances bound by holy matrimony, there's a website just for you.

It's called*Fitness Swingers, and it's the brainchild of Cristy Parave and her husband, Dean, who dreamed up the site after reportedly having a threesome with this wife and her female friend. Apparently, the sex was just heavenly.

The Florida couple, who met at a bodybuilding competition, are interested in sharing their beliefs and their spouses with others who feel similarly. They started their online network 7 years ago, and haven't looked back. The pillars of their relationship: A commitment to their faith, to fitness, and to the ideals of the swinger lifestyle.

Dean Parave told Barcroft Media that hedoesn't think that his swinger lifestyle conflicts with his Christian beliefs. In fact, he considers it a kind of ministry.

"So far today, God hasn't told me, 'Dean stop that, it's a sin. I don't want you to do that.' Until he does that, I'm going to keep trying to help as many people as I can," he told Barcroft.

Christy said she needed a little convincing that it was moral at first, but now she's totally convinced that god is on their side.

“God put people on the Earth to breed and enjoy each other,” she told Barcroft. “I feel God is always with me and he has put us here for a reason.”

Their daughter told the outlet that she thinks that helping run her parents' website is definitely "different."




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...s_n_5890254.html?&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000025


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 30, 2014)

It's a tax write off for pure raw unadultured sexual pleasure ! They are getting paid !


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmmm...can't say that agrees with my faith at all LOL. They must leave out the stuff in the Bible that does not agree with there thinking, but then again over 50% of America considers themselves "Christian" but never sat in a pew or own a Bible. So who knows?

Hawk


----------



## psych (Sep 30, 2014)

.....


----------



## squatster (Oct 1, 2014)

That's to funny


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 1, 2014)

Weird


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 2, 2014)

those women have been hitting the test really hard….


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 26, 2014)

Idk but it this it might be fun as heck to spend a weekend with a women on test.  Higher sex drive and extra aggressive in bed.  If I wasn't married or could get my wife to do a 4 week cycle.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 26, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Idk but it this it might be fun as heck to spend a weekend with a women on test.  Higher sex drive and extra aggressive in bed.  If I wasn't married or could get my wife to do a 4 week cycle.




welcome to my life   :headbang:


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 27, 2014)

The whole thing seems creepy to me, but they didn't ask my opinion!


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 27, 2014)

People will do as they like.  It's not for me to judge anyone's life style.  Unless there harming a child.   But that is another story.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 27, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> People will do as they like.  It's not for me to judge anyone's life style.  Unless there harming a child.   But that is another story.


Clear some PMs


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 8, 2014)

Whats the address?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats the address?


Lmfao


----------



## BigBob (Nov 8, 2014)

WWJS
What would Jesus say?


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 8, 2014)

He would say love everyone. Its the fathers job to judge


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 8, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> He would say love everyone. Its the fathers job to judge




WWJS lol. I think he already said something about this a couple thousand years ago


----------

